# opinions on these books



## marlon (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,
If you have read any of the following books I would love to know your opinion about them and specific likes and dislikes, please


Cheng Hsin: Principles of effortless power by Peter Raltston

Cheng Tzu's Thirteen Treaties on T'ai Chi Ch'uan by Cheng Man Ch'ing

T'ai Chi Classics translation by Waysun Liao

Many thanks

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2011)

marlon said:


> Cheng Hsin: Principles of effortless power by Peter Raltston


 
I have not read it, but I am thinking about it



marlon said:


> Cheng Tzu's Thirteen Treaties on T'ai Chi Ch'uan by Cheng Man Ch'ing


 
I read this while I was in Beijing and it is a good book and I recommed it. However it is not the only book on Taiji you should read



marlon said:


> T'ai Chi Classics translation by Waysun Liao


 
This was a long time ago and to be honest I don't remember


----------



## marlon (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks XS.  I am trying to order one of the Chen books you  recommended   to me, from my local book store but my torn achilles and the clots in my lungs are limiting my mobility

be well Sir

Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2011)

marlon said:


> Thanks XS. I am trying to order one of the Chen books you recommended to me, from my local book store but my torn achilles and the clots in my lungs are limiting my mobility
> 
> be well Sir
> 
> Marlon


 
Sorry to hear about the health issues I hope you are better soon


----------



## marlon (Apr 9, 2011)

i'll be fine in a few months.  BTW I have read many other taiji books.  Most of them recommended by yourself and Eastwinds.  No Chen ones yet, though...


----------



## oaktree (Apr 9, 2011)

The first one I have not read myself.

The second book Cheng Meng's 13 treaties I think is a pretty good book.
 I have 2 of his other books But I like the 13 treaties one the most.

The Taiji classics I like alot. Waylun does talk about how the family styles of Taijiquan are not true Taijiquan and temple style is the real deal and how he teaches it or something along those lines.

One of the things I like about his book is that it shows the different routines by the family styles and Wudang temples routine. 

These books are good but there kinda of outdated. I don't mean the information is outdated I mean the format the way the book reads seems to be dated.

Waylun's book has if I remember drawlings I think in the pocket version some crude ones at that!

Whats have been coming out as far Taijiquan or any of the Internal martial arts is some top quality material I think Chen Taiji is becoming more popular there is more material being written or at least published. Alot of Chen Xiaowang's students are publishing books.


----------



## Carol (Apr 10, 2011)

Feel better Marlon!  Hope you heal up soon!  :asian:


----------



## marlon (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you Carol.


----------



## marlon (Apr 10, 2011)

oaktree said:


> The first one I have not read myself.
> 
> The second book Cheng Meng's 13 treaties I think is a pretty good book.
> I have 2 of his other books But I like the 13 treaties one the most.
> ...


 
Yes.  i am excited to get my hands on some Chen books.  I have read about 12 taiji books if not more and all are Yang based.  Most very good but I want to see the Chen stuff, finally

Thank you
Marlon


----------



## East Winds (Apr 10, 2011)

Marlon,

Yes have read all three and all contain good information. Had the opportunity to work with Peter Ralston for a week during a Tai Chi retreat a few years ago. He was awsome!!!

Hiope your health improves soon.

Very best wishes


----------

